# I'm new...sort of.



## TheMadHatter (Feb 26, 2007)

Hello, I'm MadHatter and I'm new...kinda. lol I joined back in 2007 but with very limited net access I kind of forgot about this place but I'm back now.  I can't guarantee my constant activeness but I'm online whenever I can be so, I'll be swinging by every chance I get.


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

Love the name and welcome back!!


----------



## TheMadHatter (Feb 26, 2007)

Got2Gallop said:


> Love the name and welcome back!!


Thanks. ^^


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome back to the forum! It's nice to see you made your way back


----------

